# Would you eat a horse?



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im doing a paper for my english class and its going to be on the International Horse Meat Market, i have to conduct a few surveys and i need atleast 20 people to participate. Please explain why you chose the answer you did. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I said no because here in America, horses are pets, not food. They are just like cats and dogs. The issue is not whether horses are smarter or dumber than cows, it's _food animal vs. not food animal_. Horses are not like cows and pigs, period. 

Now, I _might_ take that back if I ever see a riderless cow in a presidential or military funeral.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've always wanted to try horse meat. I've had various meats when I visited other countries, but the closest I've come to horse was donkey.

Jessabel, I wasn't aware that Delete was specifically targeting Americans, so I think your point is moot. She's merely asking horse_ owners_ if they'd ever consider eating horse meat. My answer is yes.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

IMO i agree with SR, i actually want to try horse meat. I like to keep things in perspective ;]


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

I voted maybe, I don't think there is anything wrong with eating horse meat as many countries do. I am not sure I could personally get past the whole pet thing and eat it. I would definitely try it but dont know if I could separate a horse into the food category enough too enjoy it as a staple meat. Also we raise and butcher all of the meat for our family and I know for a fact I wouldn't be able to kill and slaughter a horse, the little girl in me who loves horsies wouldn't allow that.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I said no, because I have this thing where I won't eat something I own. If I owned cows I wouldn't eat them either, nor chicken and such.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I voted no. One, the only meat I eat is chicken. Two, to me it would be like eating your pet. I certainly wouldn't think any less of someone who tried it, and I can see the silliness of burying good meat in a hole and wasting it, but it's just not for me.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignore this, my first post wasn't showing up.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> I said no, because I have this thing where I won't eat something I own. If I owned cows I wouldn't eat them either, nor chicken and such.


There's nothing wrong with that attitude, Kates. But there's also nothing wrong with people who do own and eat their animals. :wink:

I plan to have chickens soon, and I _will_ be eating them as well as their eggs. They're not going to be pets, and I know going in that they'll be feeding me.

I'd also like to buy a steer calf and raise it for meat, but that will have to wait until I can get the proper fencing in place. It doesn't hurt that there are several local butchers around who will process the animal for me, so I don't have to do it myself.

The chickens I'll learn to kill and dress on my own, but a steer I'm not willing to tackle.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I voted yes, but I'd like to make sure it was a young tasty horse, not something like my ancient tumor ridden mare that died. I've had some one on one time with some young cows and they bond just as easily as horses do. 

I actually feel worse about eating turkey/chicken than anything else...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> There's nothing wrong with that attitude, Kates. But there's also nothing wrong with people who do own and eat their animals. :wink:
> 
> I plan to have chickens soon, and I _will_ be eating them as well as their eggs. They're not going to be pets, and I know going in that they'll be feeding me.
> 
> ...


Haha I know, I don't think any less of people who own and slaughter their own animals or anything. My Uncle did that with chickens. Me I just feel awkward looking at a live animal, and also eating eating the same type of animal.


----------



## QHpaintlover (Feb 24, 2011)

i just cant eat a horse or dog or a cat. well unless me and my kids didnt have any food to be had then i may thing about it. great paper if you look on youtube they show alot of nasty videos of how they kill them and what they do i could only stand a few mins. then i didnt want to eat any kind of meat.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I voted yes because I'm willing to try anything new once. I wouldn't eat MY horse, but I would try horse meat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes I would and I do!

i'm half belgian, we have a house in Belgium itself, horse meat is found in every supermarket, normaly next to the beef or the venison. i was brought up eating it. 
It tastes like very rich beef, it is very lean and goes off very quickly!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I voted yes, because I would certainly eat horse if that was all that was on offer. I think that we are truly blessed in that most of us can be choosy where we get our protein, we can choose to eat this and not that, but if it comes down to it I would eat anything to survive.

I also get that horses are herbivores, and probably make good eating, and it's just a cultural thing as to if they are meat animals or not.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope never. Wouldn't eat my dog, wouldn't eat my cat and I sure as heck wouldn't eat my horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't eat MY horse either....


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I voted no, though I don't have a problem with anyone eating horse. My MIL is from Germany and often tells me how delicious horse meat is, as she looks at my two in the field. :shock:

I am not a very adventurous meat eater, and that is what influenced my answer.

Now, if I were to eat horse, I would opt for a young tender one.:wink:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I voted maybe. 

Maybe more "no" now that faye said it tastes like very rich beef. It'd be interesting to try it, but the only meat I eat are eggs and ham because of personal taste. I don't _mind_ the taste of beef more of the time, it's the texture. Mostly only ground beef though. I don't like steak or ribs or anything. Extremely upsetting because my family are a bunch of carnivores. I just don't like the taste.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I wouldn't eat MY horse either....


Nope, mine are pets. Doesn't mean I wouldn't try one I didn't personally know! :wink:

Although......JJ's only 7 and is quite rotund at the moment. I bet he'd be nice and tender.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Lily'd probably taste great. She's being such a poop right now too.... Hrm... 

I wouldn't eat anything I raised as a pet. Everything else is fair game.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I voted yes... because *i have eaten horse!* yep, i was overseas. I was curious, and i tried a bite. it wasn't great. not something i plan on doing regularly (or really, again) but I'm not opposed to those who do eat it.

Also, if you were starving i think you'd be surprised at what you'd be willing to eat.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I voted maybe. I think I'd try a bite if someone else ordered it, but I'm not hugely adventurous when it comes to trying new kinds of meat. I'm just not a fan.

Of course if I were starving...then yep!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I would defiantly try it !!!

Its just meat- I would eat dog/cat to if givin the opportuniety...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want to eat dog, take a trip to Korea. It's all over the place, lol.

Poseidon, eggs aren't meat any more more than ice cream is. Pet peeve from being harassed a lot through school because I didn't eat meat but ate eggs. It's not the same thing. =]


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> If you want to eat dog, take a trip to Korea. It's all over the place, lol.


I have a mental block about eating cats and dogs, for some reason. It has nothing to do with them being pets, and everything to do with them being carnivores.

I have an aversion to eating a carnivore, for some reason. Don't know why exactly, but my brain always gives me a huge, DO NOT WANT! when I think about eating carnivore meat. :?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I have a mental block about eating cats and dogs, for some reason. It has nothing to do with them being pets, and everything to do with them being carnivores.
> 
> I have an aversion to eating a carnivore, for some reason. Don't know why exactly, but my brain always gives me a huge, DO NOT WANT! when I think about eating carnivore meat. :?


I feel the same way, Speed. It also doesn't seem dog meat or other carnivore meat would be as healthy for you.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Dog meat doesn't bother me as much, but the thought of cat meat makes me want to vomit. It's the obligate carnivore thing I think... I'd still probably take a bite.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I voted maybe. I don't see anything wrong with eating horse meat at all, I just don't know if I could get over the little girl who loves ponies part of me. 
I think I would probably try it out of curiosity, but don't know if I would be down for making it a habit. 

Dog I could probably do, but cat just makes me a little sick to my stomach. They don't seem appetizing at all...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ That about cats. *shudder*


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Nup, i wouldnt...


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

An unwavering "no".


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I answered yes. I cannot say "I hate horse meat. It is gross/unhealthy/etc." if I have never tried it. I actually would like to try it. I have heard it is a leaner, sweeter, healthier meat, but the only thing that would prevent me from it is the un(der) regulated use of various drugs in the equine industry. They simply are not regulated to the degree I am comfortable with for human consumption. 

If given the chance, though, I would try it.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Only as a matter of survival would I eat horse meat.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Is amazing the differences in majorities from forum to forum. Check this out  Another horse forum answering the same question


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Would _I_ eat a horse? No, not unless it was life-or-death. Am I opposed to those who do wish to? Absolutely not. In other countries, America is probably ridiculed for the consumption of cattle, lamb, and veal. Naturally, since we are not accustomed to it, we are naturally opposed to eating equines. I eat cattle, eel, chickens, pigs, etc, with no thought to it, and guess what? I enjoy it. The only reason most of these animals are bred is for consumption, and when they are slaughtered professionally and painlessly, I am most definitely not opposed to it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Is amazing the differences in majorities from forum to forum. Check this out Another horse forum answering the same question


I would bet the difference would be even starker if you compared the responses of 30+ to the answers of 29-.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i said no because i could never stand it or live with myself! i eat moose meat all the time and people say its the same but no it isnt because the moose i eat dosnt live in my back yard, im not totally in love with it and i dont spend thousands of dollars on it every year!!!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I said yes, but I would be picky. Considering all of the poison and toxic stuff we put on and into our horses on a regular basis(wormer, flyspray, various medications and other stuff...Etc), I would be hesitant only because of the health implications.

Every culture has taboo ideas about certain animals. Heck, I got a free duck over Christmas and the majority of people that heard I was making duck were obviously unhappy about it. Reactions ranged from grossed out to "aw, poor ducky". 
I guess they didn'y like the idea of eating the cute little quack quack. 

I wonder what they would do if I told them that I was interested in trying Guinea Pig?


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I honestly think I could. I feel like there aren't dog and cat butchers everywhere simply because they don't make good meat. People make horse meat for a reason-its tasty. I'm not against eating "pet" animals. Rabbit is mighty tasty...
I'd be willing to try. It might creep me out a bit though. Then again, I'm the type that can't think about chickens if I eat a drumstick.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I selected maybe because if I had the opportunity, I would try a bite, but no more than that. I have heard that horsemeat is sweet tasting. But I think I couldn't psychologically eat more than one bite.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I voted yes. 

I have eaten horse meat. It wasn't my favorite meat as I much prefer beef, but if horse meat was available at the supermarket and was cheaper per pound than beef, I would probably buy it and use it when I cooked.

I think one of the reasons why cats and dogs and such are not commonly used as meat animals is because of the whole predator/prey distinction. Predators (humans) do not commonly eat other predators unless they are desperate. Even in the wild, when a predator dies, it is usually from an injury/disease/old age/etc instead of being killed by another predator. Then, their bodies are eaten by the scavengers. However, prey animals (horses, cows, deer, etc) are eaten by anything that is big enough to tear off a bite.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

> I said yes, but I would be picky. Considering all of the poison and toxic stuff we put on and into our horses on a regular basis(wormer, flyspray, various medications and other stuff...Etc), I would be hesitant only because of the health implications.
> 
> Every culture has taboo ideas about certain animals. Heck, I got a free duck over Christmas and the majority of people that heard I was making duck were obviously unhappy about it. Reactions ranged from grossed out to "aw, poor ducky".
> I guess they didn'y like the idea of eating the cute little quack quack.
> ...


^ Agreed

I use to raise guinea pigs, had about 40 and it never crossed my mind... :lol: But If you cook it- ill eat some. But dont ask me to clean those things ! To small, heck I hate cleaning squirrels.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

For sure, and I'd love the chance to try it. I had pet cows and pet pigs and pet chickens growing up, and they all ended up in my belly, so I learned a long time ago about the respect for an animal in life and death. Granted, I doubt I'd eat MY horse, but that mostly would stem from the fact that she's likely to die with a lot of crap in her system (being put to sleep, ect) or else be laying out in the pasture for hours before discovered. I couldn't really consider a circumstance where she was killed specifically to be eaten, so no I guess I couldn't eat my own horse.

Meat is meat, and I honestly do not believe a horse has any more right to "life" then a cow or a sheep or a pig, etc. I believe firmly in respecting animals and do my best to avoid factory farmed meats where possible though (we just filled our freezer with free range bison from a friend of ours). So when I consider a horse being raised for food like we raised our farm animals, with love, respect and a proper, quick and painless death, I see no reason a horse shouldn't be used for the same purposes as other livestock.

I guess I could have just said yes. :lol:

EDIT - Interesting note about "taboos" - even back in the day. My grandpa growing up was raised on a mink farm, so they collected all the old and used up horses from the neighbors and shot them for mink feed. They got curious one day, and cut a slab of meat of a fresh killed horse and took it inside to fry it up. My great grandma went after him with the frying pan when she found out, and wouldn't cook out of it again because they'd had horse meat in it. The kicker? This woman LIVED for chicken brains - yep, she'd boil their little skulls in a pot and crack them open like a hungry hyena. Almost 100 years ago, it was a SIN to eat horse meat but not chicken brains! I find that fascinating.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

I said no. Where I live (England) horses are pets, not food. Horse-meat is not eaten. I would never eat a horse, even if it were as common as eating chicken.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Equine lover, you would be suprised. Horse meat is on the menu in several top end resturants and can sometimes be found on shelves of speciality shops. (I am also In the UK


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I vote no but that's because I don't eat any meat, lol...
I tend to think I probably couldn't get myself to do it even if I did eat meat, I mean it's hard for me to imagine that after being veg for about...6 years now? But horses are like people to me....well in a way they are to me what people are to other people :lol: I mean not exactly but...in a lot of ways.
It would just feel too weird. To _me_ it would feel comparable to eating other people. So...maybe if my life depended on it? lol

As far as...just in general, for other people and such, I wouldn't see a problem, I mean I wouldn't see it as much different from eating any other animal...just for myself, I doubt I could do it.


----------



## Salila (Jun 9, 2010)

I actually dreamed that I was eating canned horse meat last night. Irony that I see this thread in the morning. 

Anyways, I said no, because I've personally known horses. If I were to, say, raise a cow or a pig, and get attached to it, and see it's personality, then chances are, I'd never be able to eat a cow or a pig ever again. 

On the other hand, if I were starving, lost in the woods, say, with a cow or a pig, I'd have little problem slaughtering and butchering it myself. A horse, however, is far too useful to me. My boyfriend, earlier in February, pointed out that he feels the same way about this game that he plays as I feel about my horse, that it had a use and wasn't pointless at all, and I told him that that was ridiculous, because plastic models couldn't be depended on to carry you to hunt, find water for you, haul a carcass or fire wood, pull a plow, or a wagon, or anything like that.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

I voted Yes, under the right circumstances. I've visited countries where horse meat is a delicacy, and a HUGE treat for some families. I won't specifically go out of my way to purchase and eat horse meat, but I travel a lot, so if someone offers me a bit of horse meat, I'm not going to turn around and say, "I'm sorry, but that goes against my moral fibre, so no."


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Most horses, both in the US and in countries that allow horse slaughter, aren't raised for consumption, but instead are riding horses that have been dumped. They therefore are often full of toxins, chemicals and medicines that are NOT safe for human consumption at the time of consumption. If you think the kill buyers actually hold on to them for the required 60 days (or however long it is) required by law for things like bute and other chemicals to leave their system, I have a beach in Kentucky I'd like to sell you. 

In addition, the slaughter process is tremendously cruel from the moment they get on the overpacked trailers, where it is common for some to die from being crushed to death, to the point where they are stung up to bleed out why still alive. 

In addition, horse rendering is a tremendously dirty process that tends to create big environmental problems for the communities where these plants are located.

So, no. I would not eat horse meat. It is unhealthy, it derives from a very cruel process and it is environmentally unclean. 

And even if all of the above weren't true, they, to me, are pets. I would no more eat a horse than I would eat a dog or a cat. No matter how "good" they might taste, the thought turns my stomach.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

No, I wouldn't eat a horse. The first reason is because I'm a vegetarian. It's not because I'm against the way animals are killed, but it's because meat just doesn't agree with my stomache. The second reason is because horses have served humans for generations and have endured the pain that we've given them. I don't believe it's right to repay a horse with abusive treatment.


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

No I wouldn't. I don't eat meat anyway, but I would never eat anything that I viewed as a pet.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I hardly think eating them is 'abusive', Appy. It may be against your particular sensibilities, but it's no more abusive to eat a horse than it is to eat cattle, swine, sheep, goats, etc.

Cattle and oxen built this country, contrary to the popular myth that it was horses, and I don't see anyone waxing poetic about not eating cattle, or having a conniption fit about them going to slaughter.

Horses are herbivores. Herbivores are very tasty critters. Ergo, horse meat should be quite palatable.

I agree that it's wrong to eat one's pets, but not everyone thinks of horses as pets.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am too much of a softie, I couldn't even feed horse meat to my dogs.
I've been offered it too.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I agree that it's wrong to eat one's pets, but not everyone thinks of horses as pets.


I have to agree and disagree. Horses are and aren't considered pets by some. But I personally don't think it's wrong to eat animals that are considered pets unless you go to someone's house and steal their dog, cat, or whatever and eat it. Animals are animals, and if you want to eat their meat then I have no problem with it. I will not eat a carnivore, but some people will.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Cattle and oxen built this country, contrary to the popular myth that it was horses, and I don't see anyone waxing poetic about not eating cattle, or having a conniption fit about them going to slaughter.


I think that for most people who object to slaughter, it is the process that is found objectionable. From trip to hook, the process used to slaughter cows and other large hoofed mammals is highly stressful and unnecessarily painful for horses, resulting in a process that is cruel. Horses don't fit in double decker transports, but they are often shipped that way. At the plant, sqeeze a cow and it relaxes, allowing the bolt to hit clean. Squeeze a horse and it freaks, frequently resulting in a kill that is slow and painful. Find a humane slaughter process, address the environmental problems resulting from the difficulties of rendering horses because they have a much higher blood per pound ratio than cows and other animals, and figure out a way to ensure that horses sent to slaughter aren't loaded with every toxin possibly found at a racetrack or horse barn, and there might be less vociferous objections to slaughter in theory.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kates, just saying if people don't_ want_ to eat their own pets, then that's fine. However, not everyone who has animals thinks of them as pets. I'm certainly not going to think of my chickens as pets, although many of them I'll be raising from babies. :wink:

If I wanted to, I could have one of my own horses butchered for personal consumption. I don't have any plans to do that, but I say_ bon appetit_ to anyone who does.

No Pooh, I don't agree with you. I think the majority of people object to equine slaughter because of the_ emotional_ issue, nothing more. If they objected on actual, logical reasons instead of 'no pwetty horsies to slaughter EVAH', then I'd have a lot more respect for their opinions.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PoohLP said:


> I think that for most people who object to slaughter, it is the process that is found objectionable. From trip to hook, the process used to slaughter cows and other large hoofed mammals is highly stressful and unnecessarily painful for horses, resulting in a process that is cruel. Horses don't fit in double decker transports, but they are often shipped that way. At the plant, sqeeze a cow and it relaxes, allowing the bolt to hit clean. Squeeze a horse and it freaks, frequently resulting in a kill that is slow and painful. Find a humane slaughter process, address the environmental problems resulting from the difficulties of rendering horses because they have a much higher blood per pound ratio than cows and other animals, and figure out a way to ensure that horses sent to slaughter aren't loaded with every toxin possibly found at a racetrack or horse barn, and there might be less vociferous objections to slaughter in theory.


That's what peta tells you. Have you actually seen it for yourself, or did you let them brainwash you with those pictures they put out? Of course they never show the majority of good slaughter houses, they don't want people seeing it being good.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Horses do not freak when put in a crush unless the crush is not designed for horses or the handlers are idiots. I've had many horses in crushes and not one of them has freaked.

Yes the transport is not good however there are laws coming into effect (in Europe at least) where the horse will have to be transported on the hook not the hoof.
Also by banning horse slaughter the USA has made a massive welfare issue where horses are now transported thousands of miles to either canada (if they are lucky, its humane there) or to mexico (where there is no regulation and horses often die in horrific circumstances).

Europe already has far better legisaltion about horse transport. Also in France and belgium horses are bred as meat animals, they are not pumped full of crap and chemicals. In belgium in perticular horses are slaughtered localy and thier meat is as traceable as beef it (in otherwords given a packet of it From the codes on it I could tell you where the horse was from, where it was slaughtered, where it was processed etc).

Oxen pulled plows well before horses did and for far longer then horses did as they were a more economical animal to have, they pulled the plow, they produced milk and they were socialy acceptable to eat! they were also cheaper so the layman could buy one.

People may say that history was written on the back of the horse but in reality the horse played a small but extremely public role, without the humble cow working away in the background we would not be where we are today!

Won't stop me eating one mind!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I say have respect for others opinions anyway, but that's just me.

I said yes but probably not unless it was necessary. I prefer beef and really have no desire to try horse ever but if it came down to that I would have no problem.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> I am too much of a softie, I couldn't even feed horse meat to my dogs.
> I've been offered it too.


If you feed canned dog food then you probably feed horse meat!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

faye said:


> If you feed canned dog food then you probably feed horse meat!


Not in America faye, it is illegal here. And if it were brought back to The US the ingredients would tell you it has horse meat in it. Not all canned foods have horse meat in it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

faye said:


> If you feed canned dog food then you probably feed horse meat!



Not here in the U.S., faye. Horse meat was taken out of canned pet food back in the late 1970s/early 1980s, I believe. Before then yes, horse meat was used in canned pet food in the U.S.


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

I voted maybe. While I would never eat a horse I knew, I would be willing to try it. Horses are livestock. And if I was starving, I would be willing to eat my horse. It would be the most humane thing- If i was starving she would be too, after all. I don't dream about how much I want to try it, but I would be willing to do so.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Not here in the U.S., faye. Horse meat was taken out of canned pet food back in the late 1970s/early 1980s, I believe. Before then yes, horse meat was used in canned pet food in the U.S.


Having just done some reading it's not illegal to be in dog food and often put under the name Bone meal.

Tbh I'd rather feed horse to my dogs then the absolute crap that gets put into dogfood. The amount of chemicals put in it is insane, oh and you know that lovely 'liver' flavourd canned dog foods? you do realise that if it actualy contains liver (and not just liver flavouring) then it is generaly beef liver that has got liver fluke (a parasite for those of you that don't know) or some other disease. Healthy beef livers go for human consumption. Chicken byproducts are what is used in chicken flavoured stuff, so brains, heads, connective tissue, entrails, pretty much everything EXCEPT the meat unless the meat itself is designated as being "unfit for human consumption" which means diseased in the vast majority of cases!

My dogs don't get processed food, they are fed naturaly and they are very healthy for it too (and my local butcher loves me!).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

faye said:


> Having just done some reading it's not illegal to be in dog food and often put under the name Bone meal.


Interesting. I'll have to do some research. I've seen 'bone meal' included in the list of ingredients on a lot of canned as well as dry dog food.

I have no objections to feeding horse meat to dogs and cats, as long as it's not the tainted stuff.

I remember when there was some sort of sheep infection here in the U.S., and suddenly every 'good' dog food brand was labeled as having lamb in it. I steered clear!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I voted "no" because frankly I don't like trying new food. BTW, same stays for deer, gator (I tried that one once - yack), etc. However I don't see anything too bad about eating the horse: I don't think they are any different from cows or goats and many of us eat those just fine. There is a difference when animal is treated as a friend/pet/"part of family" and those raised for food from the day one. 

I wouldn't eat cat or dog though - even thinking about it makes me sick....


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think I could do it. But if I were truly starving it might be different.
According to the bible we're not supposted to eat horses....or pigs for that matter...or deer....


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i don't have an issue with almost ANY meat. i have an issue with how it lives and how it is killed.

i don't eat lamb or veal because of how it is raised, especially veal.

in the uk when my friend lost his horse to colic, they fed her to the dogs of the hunt. at first i was horrified, but then the more i thought about it and understood it, the more i also realized that it made sense. the tradition is that it keeps the cycle of energy going and the horse then will always be present with the hunt after death. 

i think to the american indian and how they honored their animals and that makes sense to me. it saddens me that society is not that way today.

but point being if it was done in an honorable way, yes.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> in the uk when my friend lost his horse to colic, they fed her to the dogs of the hunt. at first i was horrified, but then the more i thought about it and understood it, the more i also realized that it made sense. the tradition is that it keeps the cycle of energy going and the horse then will always be present with the hunt after death.
> .


Yep my first pony went to the hunt when he died. 

Stan was insured up to the hilt so had to go for a postmortem and thus couldnt go to the hunt.

Rian is buried in the field because he was in such an awkward angle (he crammed himself into a corner underneath the haybar) that we could not get the gun in (captive bolt) and had to have him euthanised by injection and they cannot then go to the hunt.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> i don't eat lamb or veal because of how it is raised, especially veal.


Not sure why you think lamb is mistreated? Veal I can understand but lamb?
Lamb is big business round here they are lambed in a barn and then within 4 days are out on welsh hills, they do 1 - 2 years on the welsh hills and then are slaughtered.Not sure how that is cruel?


----------



## Picklepaige (Nov 2, 2010)

No, I wouldn't. They are pets to me, just like my dogs and my cats. However, I am not against it, and I respect other people's culture.

The only animals that I am 100% anybody eating are those that have a high level of self awareness and intelligence, as in dolphins, the great apes, etc. Eating those is just as bad as eating a human, in my opinion.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Picklepaige said:


> The only animals that I am 100% anybody eating are those that have a high level of self awareness and intelligence, as in dolphins, the great apes, etc. Eating those is just as bad as eating a human, in my opinion.


Don't necessarily disagree with you, but surely you're aware that chimpanzees (who share 97% of our DNA) regularly kill and eat other chimps. They're still animals, after all.


----------



## Picklepaige (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, they are a very violent species. But, several primative tribes practice(d) cannibalism, and that still doesn't make it right for me to go track down and eat a human. 

Of course, if people are starving and the only source of food is one of these higher animals, then it's different. Heck, if I were starving, I can't say I wouldn't eat a person.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Don't necessarily disagree with you, but surely you're aware that chimpanzees (who share 97% of our DNA) regularly kill and eat other chimps.


Some people do it too. There are horror stories in news from time to time (although I have to say most of what I read happened in Europe, not US).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Um, the Donner Party is a prime example. You will do what you have to do in order to survive. In more recent years, wasn't there a European soccer team who's plane crashed in some mountains and they turned cannibal to survive?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

i am not against anyone but here is my opinion:
WHY would anyone dare to eat horse?! i mean, you are practically eating ur own pet! 

BUT the fact is that people in other country's that eat horse would think WE r crazy.......we may think THEY are, but you have GOT OT FACE THE FACTS! WE AREN'T THE ONLY COUNTRY (the USA) AND IT IS NOT OUR CHOICE! it is as normal to other country's to eat horse as it is for a "non-vegetarian" to eat a burger........


I WOULD do it if it was my only chance to survive though i suppose:?:?:?:?::?:?:?:?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

lildonkey8 said:


> i am not against anyone but here is my opinion:
> WHY would anyone dare to eat horse?! i mean, you are practically eating ur own pet!
> 
> BUT the fact is that people in other country's that eat horse would think WE r crazy.......we may think THEY are, but you have GOT OT FACE THE FACTS! WE AREN'T THE ONLY COUNTRY (the USA) AND IT IS NOT OUR CHOICE! it is as normal to other country's to eat horse as it is for a "non-vegetarian" to eat a burger........
> ...


Actually America is the only country that is it illegal to humans to consume and/or sell horse meat.


----------



## Azman (Feb 27, 2011)

I would say No. However I do not against it others do. There must be a reason why some people do. Personally I don't prefer meat. I raise my own chickens,
Goats, deers, turkeys, horses but I dun have appetite of having them as my dishes.
It just me.. I talk to them everyday, some may think I'm crazy but what I'm going them when the time is up? Get ready to die or prepared your journey
To the next world? I rather sold them for those who would want to have them for meal and say 'goodbye'  and I sure would eat my friend- Horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This whole thing makes me wonder. If that first person who ever tamed a horse had decided to tame a cow instead, would we all be riding cattle and eating horses? :think:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I had to vote yes, because I have eaten horse meat.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Azman said:


> I would say No. However I do not against it others do. There must be a reason why some people do. Personally I don't prefer meat. I raise my own chickens,
> Goats, deers, turkeys, horses but I dun have appetite of having them as my dishes.
> It just me.. I talk to them everyday, some may think I'm crazy but what I'm going them when the time is up? Get ready to die or prepared your journey
> To the next world? I rather sold them for those who would want to have them for meal and say 'goodbye'  and I sure would eat my friend- Horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


....What?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Picklepaige said:


> The only animals that I am 100% anybody eating are those that have a high level of self awareness and intelligence, as in dolphins, the great apes, etc. Eating those is just as bad as eating a human, in my opinion.


Dolphins are eaten in Japan. It tends to be listed as another meat because it's cheaper, but it can also just be bought at their markets. However, dolphin meat is loaded with mercury. There's a documentary entitled The Cove that talks about dolphins in Japan. More dolphin slaughter and its affects in that area, but still interesting.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Poseidon said:


> Dolphins are eaten in Japan. It tends to be listed as another meat because it's cheaper, but it can also just be bought at their markets. However, dolphin meat is loaded with mercury. There's a documentary entitled The Cove that talks about dolphins in Japan. More dolphin slaughter and its affects in that area, but still interesting.


True, but a lot of the general population doesn't know they are eating dolphin. Some places it is an exotic meat and people eat it knowingly, but very often the public is not aware of it. 

Just a random side note...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Dolphins are eaten in Japan. It tends to be listed as another meat because it's cheaper, but it can also just be bought at their markets. However, dolphin meat is loaded with mercury. There's a documentary entitled The Cove that talks about dolphins in Japan. More dolphin slaughter and its affects in that area, but still interesting.


She's aware of the slaughter in Japan, Poseidon. Picklepaige is my friend, so I know she's the type that knows this


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

smrobs said:


> This whole thing makes me wonder. If that first person who ever tamed a horse had decided to tame a cow instead, would we all be riding cattle and eating horses? :think:


Good Point. :clap::clap:


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

faye said:


> Not sure why you think lamb is mistreated? Veal I can understand but lamb?
> Lamb is big business round here they are lambed in a barn and then within 4 days are out on welsh hills, they do 1 - 2 years on the welsh hills and then are slaughtered.Not sure how that is cruel?


lol you are in the uk.
us americans are not so nice....

(though i do have less of a problem with lamb than veal. i live near some veal farms and it's awful)


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> Actually America is the only country that is it illegal to humans to consume and/or sell horse meat.


i don't believe it is actually illegal to consume. there was something on discovery channel about that i believe.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> i don't believe it is actually illegal to consume. there was something on discovery channel about that i believe.


You're right, it's not illegal to process your own horses and consume it. You just cannot sale it.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope.

For the simple reason that I like steak, I like lamb, I like veal, I like chicken and I love seafood. Only so much one gal can consume! No need for me to venture any further in a quest for more meat.

Now kangaroo, THAT is tasty stuff. Hard to find in these parts though.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I might tryy it one day, just for the experience and because I am curious to know how it tastes like... but after I try it once I won't go on eating it after that... not unless I was starving and had no choice of course. And of course, like many others, the horse I am tasting wouldn't be MINE! ...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

lildonkey8 said:


> WHY would anyone dare to eat horse?! i mean, you are practically eating ur own pet!


Donkey, noone saying you eat your own pet. :wink: What about cows and goats? Plenty of people keep them as pets too. Still most people eat beef with no problem. 

Delete, I remember similar discussion here when someone said you can eat the horse as long as its your own. Not sure if it's true or not though - I've never seen the law.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I was in France a few years ago, I wanted to try it but I couldn't find a single restaurant that served horse meat. I just wanted the experience. I've had a few odd meats, such as bear, moose, alligator, and kangaroo as well as others but never horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Poseidon said:


> Dolphins are eaten in Japan. It tends to be listed as another meat because it's cheaper, but it can also just be bought at their markets. *However, dolphin meat is loaded with mercury*. There's a documentary entitled The Cove that talks about dolphins in Japan. More dolphin slaughter and its affects in that area, but still interesting.


I'd think lots of species should be loaded with it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Delete, I remember similar discussion here when someone said you can eat the horse as long as its your own. Not sure if it's true or not though - I've never seen the law.


Kitten, except for California and Oregon, you absolutely _can_ have a horse slaughtered and processed for your own personal consumption. You just can't _sell_ the meat. You can give it away, though. So it's not that the animal has to personally belong to you in order to eat it, you just can't sell or be sold the meat; it has to be given to you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

sarahver said:


> Now kangaroo, THAT is tasty stuff. Hard to find in these parts though.


How does THAT taste? Just curious.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Kitten, except for California and Oregon, you absolutely _can_ have a horse slaughtered and processed for your own personal consumption. You just can't _sell_ the meat. You can give it away, though.


Oh, I see... Not like I wanna try...  But I don't see anything too bad donating the horse meat to feed, say, big cats as they do in FL (especially if they pick up).


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> How does THAT taste? Just curious.


 
Yum yum! 

It is smokier and stronger in its taste than beef. Also it is a _very_ lean meat, I think the one of the leanest red meats you can find. You have to have it med-rare as if it is over cooked it becomes very tough.

ETA: If more people ate kangaroo, you would be surprised the environmental benefits. Kangaroos are not hooved animals and do less damage to pasture, much better for farmland in the long term. Also, due to a completely different digestive system, they do not produce methane in the quantities that beef cattle do.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Yum yum!
> 
> It is smokier and stronger in its taste than beef. Also it is a _very_ lean meat, I think the one of the leanest red meats you can find. You have to have it med-rare as if it is over cooked it becomes very tough.


That's interesting. I want to try it now.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

sarahver said:


> It is smokier and stronger in its taste than beef. Also it is a _very_ lean meat, I think the one of the leanest red meats you can find. You have to have it med-rare as if it is over cooked it becomes very tough.


Interesting! We have a bison farm rather close and they state it's a very lean red meat. I wonder if it's more lean than kangaroo.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bison meat is_ delicious_! As is beefalo, which is beef cattle/bison cross. 

I'd love to try 'roo. It sounds tasty.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had Bison, but _beefalo_?! 
I've never even heard of that :shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Spastic, glad to see you back!!!! We were worried about you! :hug:

Yep, there are beefalo breeders in the U.S. Don't know how well it's caught on in other places.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Guinea pig meat is apparently the healthiest meat on this planet (and it's real tasty... apparently), and they keep them (and eat them) like chickens in Peru... my parents always tease me how if something happens, we can eat Clementine... :/ Not so sure about that...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Bison meat is_ delicious_! As is beefalo, which is beef cattle/bison cross.


I have to get a piece to give it a try. May be for the next big holiday (a good excuse as it's expensive (no wonder)).


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Bison meat is_ delicious_! As is beefalo, which is beef cattle/bison cross.


Mmmmm, ya bison is really good.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Guinea pig meat is apparently the healthiest meat on this planet (and it's real tasty... apparently), and they keep them (and eat them) like chickens in Peru... my parents always tease me how if something happens, we can eat Clementine... :/ Not so sure about that...


Well... Some people eat snakes, some frogs, some bugs... Guinea pig doesn't sound like the worst alternative should I say.

One of my former co-workers brought the jar of marinated(?) bugs once (got it from the asian store). And finished them up right in front of us like peanuts. Hmmmm.... Didn't look very attractive - I was glad I didn't have lunch yet. Surprisingly noone really expressed any interest to try them even though he was happy to share. :roll:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I have to get a piece to give it a try. May be for the next big holiday (a good excuse as it's expensive (no wonder)).


Really? Bison or "beefalo"? (Never heard of that, and being Canadian, that's a shoc!) We just filled our freezer with about 50 pounds of bison meat (burger, steaks, roast) because our friend raises free range bison and sells it to us at $2 a pound which makes it not only cheaper then store bought beef, but without all the disgusting toxins! Mmmmm, I totally want to pay MORE for my tasteless factory farmed toxic meat.

We're switching almost entirely to bison right now, just because it's so much healthier and cheaper then we can get beef for. I virtually refuse to eat store bought meat, I'm looking forward to living with my sister when we go back to entirely grass fed farm raised meat.

I want to try beefalo now!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Really? Bison or "beefalo"? (Never heard of that, and being Canadian, that's a shoc!) We just filled our freezer with about 50 pounds of bison meat (burger, steaks, roast) because our friend raises free range bison and sells it to us at $2 a pound which makes it not only cheaper then store bought beef, but without all the disgusting toxins! Mmmmm, I totally want to pay MORE for my tasteless factory farmed toxic meat


$2! I can't even buy a beef for that price. Good local (non-frozen) beef is like $5/lb the cheapest. Bison goes around $20/lb from what I remember (_may be_ little less than that).


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I know! That's why we were like "expensive factory farmed beef? Or cheap delicious bison that roamed on grass it's whole life?" HARD DECISION! :lol:

Maybe it's a Canadian thing? Bison is becoming HUGE up here, and as far as I can tell, is actually cheaper then cattle to raise as everyone I know has herds running on hundreds of acres of land. The animal is so much bigger then a cow, you're getting more bang for your buck. And in the case of our friend, he does all the butchering and processing himself (he has a shop) so maybe that's why we're getting it SO cheap? I honestly am not sure what bison normally runs at, you can't just buy it in a chain grocery store, so it's always a "friend of a friend" up here.

We actually have a website promoting all our farmers:
Eating Healthy begins with Bison - Eat Right Eat Bison Meat! the Manitoba Bison Association

HAHAHAHAHA, ok, nevermind, we're just spoiled. I found a bison ranch in Manitoba with prices, and we're just getting lucky because the guy is a close family friend - he sold us everything for $2 a pound (steaks and roasts as well as ground bison), but this site shows like $22 a pound for tenderloin. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never had Buffalo, even though I want to. None of the supermarkets around here carry it so I would have to a) travel for a couple hours or more to find some in a store or b) order some to be delivered by mail/ups/whatever. Either way, it would end up much more expensive than it was worth.

There is a local dairy around here though that sells their holstein bull calves every year for like $50. I have been thinking about getting one of those to raise for beef.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

PoohLP said:


> Most horses, both in the US and in countries that allow horse slaughter, aren't raised for consumption, but instead are riding horses that have been dumped. They therefore are often full of toxins, chemicals and medicines that are NOT safe for human consumption at the time of consumption. If you think the kill buyers actually hold on to them for the required 60 days (or however long it is) required by law for things like bute and other chemicals to leave their system, I have a beach in Kentucky I'd like to sell you.
> 
> In addition, the slaughter process is tremendously cruel from the moment they get on the overpacked trailers, where it is common for some to die from being crushed to death, to the point where they are stung up to bleed out why still alive.
> 
> ...


PoohLP, I could not agree more. Thank you.

If butchering horses is okay, then why don't we start slaughtering "unwanted" cats and dogs, too? Anyway, I'm a strong believer in never taking more than you need. Must we eat everything that moves? 

I need to leave this thread before my blood pressure goes through the roof. This article pretty much says it all:

WHO?S ON FIRST? Straight from the Horse's Heart


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> If butchering horses is okay, then why don't we start slaughtering "unwanted" cats and dogs, too?


I'd have no objections to that since there are plenty of Asians who would eat them, and are already familiar with the meat.



Jessabel said:


> Anyway, I'm a strong believer in never taking more than you need. Must we eat everything that moves?


What the heck does this even MEAN? :?

I don't think anyone's condoning massive slaughter and letting the meat rot. As far as 'eating anything that moves', I'd rather know it was killed and processed, than eat something out lying in a field that died on its own. 

I'm not even going to comment on your bleeding heart, emotional rant of a link.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> PoohLP, I could not agree more. Thank you.
> 
> If butchering horses is okay, then why don't we start slaughtering "unwanted" cats and dogs, too? Anyway, I'm a strong believer in never taking more than you need. Must we eat everything that moves?
> 
> ...


Actually, a properly administered captive bolt gun is every bit as effective as a gun. I love how articles twist words - a captive bolt is NOT a "stun gun". It is intended to kill, to penetrate the brain and render the animal dead. I love how nerve twitches amount to "consciousness" to people. Even if the animal is technically alive, it is NOT conscious. The brain is dead.

Only an improperly used captive bolt gun will knock an animal unconscious. Many vets CARRY hand held captive bolt guns for euthanasia purposes in rural areas. It is one of the most accurate and humane ways to kill an animal when used PROPERLY - just like a needle or gun.

This topic was not about horse slaughter, it was would YOU eat meat. If you would not, you can kindly carry on now as nobody is interested in turning this into yet ANOTHER slaughter debate. We get it. You don't like it. So leave the topic.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you, Macabre. My sentiments exactly. :clap:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> $2! I can't even buy a beef for that price. Good local (non-frozen) beef is like $5/lb the cheapest. Bison goes around $20/lb from what I remember (_may be_ little less than that).


Bison is $5lb here, grass-fed, local beef is about the same. 

I really like Bison but for us it's a treat due to the cost. We eat a lot of deer, elk and antelope. The deer and elk are given to us by relatives who enjoy hunting but have a small family. They take out a year's supply for them and the rest comes to my larger family. I babysit a friend's kiddo occasionally when they have business trips, school holidays, etc... and as a thank you, they fill my freezer with antelope meat when they go hunting.

Moose is next on my list of what I'd like to try. We have a group of friends/relatives has been trying for a Moose hunting tag for several years now, no luck yet. Just need to get one a a Moose is so big, we'll have more than enough meat for the whole group to fill their freezers.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Delfi, most of my neighbors are big time hunters, and I'm hoping to be able to trade them some chickens/eggs for deer and duck this year.

I know they take possums, squirrels and other things, but I'm only really interested in deer and duck.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I never understand, why do people freak out about a captive bolt. Is it cause it has the word bolt in it? I have yet to see why it's inhumane. Heck if I were about to die, I'd think I'd rather die quick, than be jabbed by a needle.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> I never understand, why do people freak out about a captive bolt. Is it cause it has the word bolt in it? I have yet to see why it's inhumane. Heck if I were about to die, I'd think I'd rather die quick, than be jabbed by a needle.


I'm fairly positive it's just used an excuse to make horse slaughter sound as horrific as possible. It's just another exaggeration because they know if they told the TRUTH about horse slaughter, everyone would be like "oh, well that's not so bad...". It's the same as how PETA tries to convince you to not eat meat with horror stories. Yeah, some of it sucks, but most of it is a GROSS exaggeration because if they used the truth, people wouldn't care.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am late to this thread...

I would eat horse. I would like to try it, I just can not buy it anywhere here in the US. 

I also have nothing against making good use of the unwanted cat and dog population that now just takes up space in the landfill after they are PTS at shelters. If there is a segment of society that likes eating carnivore let those animals go to use and feed some people.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm fairly positive it's just used an excuse to make horse slaughter sound as horrific as possible. It's just another exaggeration because they know if they told the TRUTH about horse slaughter, everyone would be like "oh, well that's not so bad...". It's the same as how PETA tries to convince you to not eat meat with horror stories. Yeah, some of it sucks, but most of it is a GROSS exaggeration because if they used the truth, people wouldn't care.


I watched a video of people freaking out about it. There wasn't even anything inhumane about it. It was pop and it was done. yeah there was like maybe a couple that it took two, but it was done extremely quick, the worker did not let it stand there and flop around in pain or anything.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> There's nothing wrong with that attitude, Kates. But there's also nothing wrong with people who do own and eat their animals. :wink:
> 
> I plan to have chickens soon, and I _will_ be eating them as well as their eggs. They're not going to be pets, and I know going in that they'll be feeding me.
> 
> ...


 
LOL, i thought this was funny..We are "feeding out" a cow now and I DESPISE IT!!!!!!! ..I know it's awful and I normally wouldn't say this EVER but I will LAUGH when that thing DIES..and eat him with glee! He is like a year and a half old and MEAN he will chase people and has butted me, kicked me, run me down before..and he tries to butt our other horses when they are all around eachother..(my horses stay seperated from the others because my sister forgets how to lock a gate)..He tears the fence down..I will enjoy his death lol...

I voted maybe, I wouldn't eat something that was a pet (except the cow) but I probably would try it, i'm not promising eating alot of it..As long as it's with ranch dressing..


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

No, I just couldn't do it. I don't even like deer or anything like that. I barely eat cows or chicken. I was a full on vegetarian for 3 months but got really sick. I eat very little meat. It just isn't appetizing to me.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Instead of banning horse slaughter, the US should have implemented controls like we have in europe. Would have caused far less cruelty and far more control. Yes our laws are far from perfect but they are far better then the ones in the US.

i watched a documentary last night about the superfarms in the US, the documentary was done because a planning application for one has been put in in the UK and has been refused on welfare grounds. On that program I saw cows that never saw the sun, that never ony ever left thier pens to be milked, pigs that never ever had room to turn round, never allowed to interact with other pigs and both never saw a blade of grass in thier life.

Absolutely disgusting and our animal welfare laws totaly and utterly forbid anything like it! 

Just like they forbid journeys of animals of longer then 7 hours non stop. If the journey is over 7 hours then you must stop and unload and leave 12 hours before the next stage of your journey.(some manage to slip through the net but the net is closing on them)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

faye said:


> Instead of banning horse slaughter, the US should have implemented controls like we have in europe. Would have caused far less cruelty and far more control. Yes our laws are far from perfect but they are far better then the ones in the US.
> 
> i watched a documentary last night about the superfarms in the US, the documentary was done because a planning application for one has been put in in the UK and has been refused on welfare grounds. On that program I saw cows that never saw the sun, that never ony ever left thier pens to be milked, pigs that never ever had room to turn round, never allowed to interact with other pigs and both never saw a blade of grass in thier life.
> 
> ...



I agree, that is why the meat I eat now, I knew exactly where it comes from and that the animals are treated good and ethically before they go to slaughter. A lot of these farms are organic as well which means the meat isn't filled with all kinds of fillers and hormones. So it is way better for you and tastes so much better. And then you get a better feeling knowing that they lived good lives before they died.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> I never understand, why do people freak out about a captive bolt. Is it cause it has the word bolt in it? I have yet to see why it's inhumane. Heck if I were about to die, I'd think I'd rather die quick, than be jabbed by a needle.


Im not sure. I would rather be shot with a captive bolt than repetedly smacked in the face with a "carrot stick". Maybe if we call it a Captive Carrot people will think its OK...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Nope I wouldn't... I just love horses too much to do that. I have also raised both meat hen and laying hens, we ate the meat hens and ate the laying hens eggs. But I don't think I could eat a cow that I raised.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Nope I wouldn't... I just love horses too much to do that. I have also raised both meat hen and laying hens, we ate the meat hens and ate the laying hens eggs. But I don't think I could eat a cow that I raised.


That is actually good logic Ray. I love horses so much I just couldn't eat one. But I am sure the same thing goes with a cow person, someone who loves cows and has always wanted a cow they probably couldn't eat one either. Just the idea grosses them out or horrifies them.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> That is actually good logic Ray. I love horses so much I just couldn't eat one. But I am sure the same thing goes with a cow person, someone who loves cows and has always wanted a cow they probably couldn't eat one either. Just the idea grosses them out or horrifies them.


I love this statement and think everyone would do good to remember it. Fantastic way to word it, and think about being in someone elses shoes.

I would personally eat horse, but I completely respect though who wouldn't/can't. But getting insulting about it is absolutely absurd to me, because one person may feel about cows exactly how the next person feels about horses. Everyone is entitled to their own feelings and opinions on the matter! I'm sure a strict vegetarian thinks it's JUST as disgusting if a person eats beef, as THAT person thinks it's SO disgusting if someone would eat horse!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

no... I couldn't do it, i would picture the horse and yeah....


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Delfi, most of my neighbors are big time hunters, and I'm hoping to be able to trade them some chickens/eggs for deer and duck this year.
> 
> I know they take possums, squirrels and other things, but I'm only really interested in deer and duck.


I'm not sure I could do possum or squirrel. The squirrel would terrify me because how on earth do you even find any meat on such a small thing! Possum, eh... they just don't look like they would taste good!

Now if the meat was given to me in nice plastic packages.... oh yeah, I'd cook it up and try it. For me, getting used to eating game meat was very easy because it was handed over in vacuum sealed packages or wrapped in freezer paper. It wasn't a dead animal looking at me! :shock: I was served Goat stew in another country once, I couldn't even take a bite because it was prepared in a giant stew pot and the intact head was floating on the top LOOKING AT YOU!!!

If you end up with deer and want some recipes, let me know. I have pretty much perfected venison pot roast to the point where I've had company inhaling it and asking what cut of beef I used as it's so good. :lol:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Rabbit and prune stew is amazing!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hehehe, my sister has a large snake collection and also to make ends meet, we have a large rat breeding operation. So we regularly have to kill the rats using a CO2 for her snakes, as well as sale.

The killing doesn't bother me, but the other day I was staring at a little rat corpse and wondering what it would be like to try it and for whatever reason, it grossed me right out.

If someone served me UP rat, I'd probably eat it, but if I had to take that little body and skin it and try to find some meat I'd probably be like BARF.

It's amazing the power of the mind. I've helped butcher farm animals all my life, but I don't think I could butcher and eat a little rodent!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Rodents just don't sound very sanitary... lol Some people eat cats and dogs... I couldn't do that either.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

In all honesty if I had to do the butchering/slaughter myself, I probably wouldn't eat meat. 

Thank god for butchers...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> In all honesty if I had to do the butchering/slaughter myself, I probably wouldn't eat meat.
> 
> Thank god for butchers...


I have to agree


----------



## shovelhead13 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm going to teel you straight out that I wouldn't eat horse meat. History tell why and when settlers had to eat it. There was even a group of settlers heading west that had to eat human meat. If this were to pick up in the USA poor hungry people would get into it after some crooks started ripping horses off and killing them. Legal Cattle Rustling shows how one can get away with killing someone elses cows.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

You'd be surprised at what you can do. The first time I went hunting I told my bf of the time I didn't know if I could shoot/kill. But you get this adrenaline surge and 'instinct' takes over. The absolutely worst thing is when they're only wounded and you have to catch them and wring their necks, but when you kill with that first shot it's not traumatizing in the slightest. To be honest it's incredible, exhilarating, beautiful, and sad all in one moment.

Cleaning them wasn't all that great at first, but honestly the mind is an incredible thing. It's much easier than you think to do and it's kind of interesting looking at how the body is put together. Of course, that kind of thing has always fascinated me...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Agreed completely. I've never been hunting, but I've been raised with helping with the butchering of our farm animals. There's something so deep and moving about raising these animals, giving them an excellent life and then a quick humane bullet to the brain so they can serve us in death. We always had my grandpa's Filipino friends helping, and they said a prayer and thank you for every animal we killed.

I think when you can be up close and personal and be so INVOLVED with your food, you see it in a completely different light. I hate factory farming and can't stand eating store bought meat. It makes your steaks or pork chops IMMENSELY enjoyable know that animal enjoyed a luxurious and loving life and was always treated right and respected, in both life and death!

I would LOVE to go hunting some day, never had the chance!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Thank god for butchers...


Lol! I think you have to have that special attitude/mind to be the one. I would never be able to kill the animal even though I eat meat all the time.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hunting is great! I love it..we went wild hog hunting friday night and caught a 200 lb boar sand a 230 lb boar, we killed the bigger one. Its just a rush and you know exactly where your meat is coming from. We hunt deer, hogs, rabbits, turkeys, doves, squirrels..I just can't eat a squirrel though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

DrumRunner said:


> Hunting is great! I love it..we went wild hog hunting friday night and caught a 200 lb boar sand a 230 lb boar, we killed the bigger one. Its just a rush and you know exactly where your meat is coming from. We hunt deer, hogs, rabbits, turkeys, doves, squirrels..I just can't eat a squirrel though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 woohoo a fellow hunter ! :lol:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

lacyloo said:


> woohoo a fellow hunter ! :lol:


That makes three of us. 

I'm just a casual hunter, though. My brothers and dad are into BIIIIGGG time.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

My whole family is..we have a 4500 acre hunting club..we take it serious where we live. Its a way of life around here...im glad there are hunters on this forum now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Four of us. I'm mostly ducks/geese and some pheasant hunting so far though. I've gone deer hunting but of course haven't seen any that I could shoot.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I voted no. To be honest, I wouldn't do it because I see them as a pet. I don't think any less of people who would or have tried it. It's just a personal preference. If I ever owned cattle, chickens, or the like I would have to make sure that I don't become attached to them in any way. I'd just feed and water them and make sure all of them are healthy and happy.


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

I voted maybe because it would all depend on how the horse was killed... I think it's Mexico where they line up horses, let one into a chute, then someone from above stabs it in the back multiple times until the spinal cord is injured/severed. If it were only injured, it's possible the horse would only be paralyzed, but still conscience of its throat getting slit... ughhh gross.
It would have to be slaughtered humanely.
But, otherwise, I have no problem with people being able to sell their poorly conformed or dangerous animal for more money to a slaughterhouse than they would selling it as a pet.


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

I said maybe, given the chance to try I ould if I knew it as chemical free an humanely killed. I have seen the video's on U-tube where they were torturing horses at the slaughter houses, gave me nightmares. I did belong to PETA for about 6 months back in the 80's but they freaked me out and they found out I love meat and wore leather (Biker), I joined to help with the humane treatment of animals, not to save all animals from being eaten and from bondage (YES they used that word, swear to God).

Anyways I guess i would try them but could not raise them for food. And they do use cat/dog carcasses for pet food,euthenized ones, look into it, I did. I now feed my dogs homemade food, my last 2 dogs had lots of issues and health problems (Lab & Pekes(3), yet my new dogs (lLab/golden & Jack) haven't had any problems at all, just saying.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I voted no. 
I wouldn't be able to eat something I've raised either. 
My friend bought a calf last April, and I helped her take care of him because I was keeping my mare at her barn at the time. I bottle fed him every day, and I got to watch him grow. He loooves people, loves his head scratched, likes to be brushed, and he'll prance around when he sees you coming with his food. She plans on having him butchered in about another 6 months, and it breaks my heart. But I also know that he has had an awesome life, got to hang out in a big field with a few ponies all day, and has been pretty spoiled. So it makes me feel better about it, but man it really got me thinking about how my food gets to my plate!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I said yes. I would. And I have.

Don't get me wrong - I LOVE horses. All horses. Everything about horses.

Including how they taste. Doesn't mean I love them less as pets. I absolutely adore cows, too, but that doesn't mean I don't love me a big juicy steak. I'll probably get bashed for saying that so I'm not even going to revisit this thread, but I just thought I'd put in my two cents.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> I said yes. I would. And I have.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I LOVE horses. All horses. Everything about horses.
> 
> Including how they taste. Doesn't mean I love them less as pets. I absolutely adore cows, too, but that doesn't mean I don't love me a big juicy steak. I'll probably get bashed for saying that so I'm not even going to revisit this thread, but I just thought I'd put in my two cents.


 
There's nothing wrong with that. I've heard that horse meat is a wonderful meat. I just personally wouldn't do it because I think they are too pretty/cute. If I was served steak or chicken with a picture of that type of baby animal looking at me the whole time, I would probably have troubles eating it. 

But, if I was ever faced with eating a horse or starving, I'd eat the horse.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

That is okay lol I just couldn't do it either. I couldn't get past the thought of my horses and me eating them... Or any other horse. Though I will eat chicken, fish and beef, and ham, but for some reason NOT pork chops.... For some reason I HATE them! LOL


----------

